# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Crer un pourcentage deux champs d'un tableau crois dynamique

## jo91160

Bonjour,

J'ai un tableau crois dynamique qui fait rfrence  plein de valeurs d'un dataset

Je sors par exemple :

CA 1 l CA 2
10    l 12

J'aimerai inclure une nouvelle colonne directement dans le tcd pour faire par exemple CA 2 / CA 1 * 100 soit 12/10 * 100

Merci de me dire comment faire.

Ps : Il est impossible  mon avis de crer une formule venant s'ajouter au TCD car le rsultat du calcul est faux. Il faut absolument prendre les valeurs rsultantes du Tableau

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour 

Quelle version de CR ?

Si c'est 2008, tu as toutes les commandes "grid" qui te permettent de crer tous les calculs que tu veux en rfrenant les cellules

----------


## jo91160

Merci de votre rponse mais il s'agit de CR 13

----------


## luc_chivas

je me suis mal exprim...  
cr13 est la version 2011, et cette fonctionnalit existe depuis cr2008 (cr12)

si tu veux plus d'infos, dansl'aide il y a quelques exemples... faire une recherche par exemple sur GridRowColumnValue

----------


## jo91160

C'est peut tre moi qui n'est pas t assez clair ou alors je ne comprends pas.

J'ai un Tableau crois qui me donne en rsultat ceci

Colonne 1 l Colonne 2
100       l   50

Je veux insrer une colonne 3 qui soit obligatoirement constitue des valeurs suivantes car le calcul serait faux :

Colonne 1 l Colonne 2 l Colonne 3
100       l 50         l   0,5 

On trouve 0,5 en faisant : *Rsultat du TCD colonne 2 / Rsultat du TCD colonne 1*

Merci

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour

tu slectionnes ton entte de colonne 2, cliques droit
menu "Membre Calcul"
tu slectionne ton entte de colonne 1 clique droit
menu membre calcul tu choisis dans la liste le calcul qui t'intresse.. une nouvelle colonne apparat avec ton resultat
tu cliques droit sur un resultat dans cette nouvelle colonne, tu choisis editer formule..

la tu peux rajouter tes "/100"

si cette colonne est mal positionne.. tu cliques sur l'entte de la colonne clique droit et tu modifie la formule d'insertion........

----------


## soro g laurent

Bonjour Luc,
Je suis en train de raliser un tat [table="width: 500"]

et je voudrai que les valeurs de la dernire colonne avant la colonne total ne soientt pas comptes dans la colonne total. Mais que cette colonne s'affiche quand mme.
Merci

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 

la fonction GridValueAt devrait te contenter .. regardes l'aide sur cette fonction...

----------

